# case 611b PTO



## Corey027 (Jun 25, 2012)

hello and thank you for allowing me to join your forum and web site, my question I have is Im about to pull pto off of my tractor and see what and why my pto isn't working? it spins but as soon as you put a load on it it stop, or slips to a halt, ive slid the yoke pin in and out to engage and disengage, I also pulled the pipe plug out and about 2-3 quarts drained out, so i know that's a bad sign, im thinking maybe the seal from trans is leaking? and maybe that's why my pto is slipping, i also read that i need to drain all 11 gallons of trans fluid to remove the independent pto housing, is that true? thank you very much for any tips, pointers and tricks


----------

